# Anyone not get paid surge???



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Had an odd one Saturday night and wondered if anyone else had experience this.

It's 2:20 in the AM Saturday night, our go crazy time. I had gotten dragged to the burbs so I was racing back to the center of town. As I got close to the surge area I turned my app back to accepting both select and X calls because X was surging at 3.8. I get a ping a few miles away, see it's surge, accept the X call and then check on the details and see it's at 3.5. OK, 3.5 isn's bad, might get lucky and they take me back downtown. Get there, do the trip which ends up being short and see it prices without surge at $4.20. So I'm out roughly $8.00.

I send a note in through trip details and a CSR writes back with the stupid canned response about how surges work, so I write back thanks but I know what I'm doing, where's my money. They write back and say it wasn't surging and they checked and client didn't agree to increased fare so I'm basically out of luck. Not going to press it for $8.00 but wondering if anyone else has had a similar situation, i.e. is this a glitch in their software or am I dellusional and seeing things when I think I see a lightning bolt and a 3.5?


----------



## alex589 (Oct 9, 2014)

I had exactly similar situation... it was no UberX car in Miami beach around 1;45 am and bunch of people after private event at local restaurant. I dropped pax and I didn't wanna take any orders, but it was a surge x2.5 so I could not resist....lol.. Now I am making screenshot all the time. Uber on?


----------

